# نوافير معلقة هدية للبروف



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ونوافير عائمة


----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ظپظˆط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¦ظ…ط©,ظ…ظˆط±ط¯ ظ†ظˆط§ظپظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط، ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طµظٹظ†


----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (3 سبتمبر 2012)

واجملها في العالم
أجمل النوافير في العالم


----------



## aati badri (11 ديسمبر 2012)

واجملها في العالم
أجمل النوافير في العالم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (11 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


>


جميله جدا لكن ما هي فكره العمل انا شايف ان داخل المياه تقريبا ماسوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كل ما تتكرم به جميل يا أستاذنا جزاكم الله خيرا
و لكن كيفية التعليق ووصول الماء عايزة شرح و انا تلميذ في انتظار حديث الأستاذ


----------



## aati badri (12 ديسمبر 2012)

منقول
*تصاميم نوافير [URL="http://www.almsdar.net/vb/t33620/"]لواجهة [/URL][URL="http://www.almsdar.net/vb/t33620/"]حديقة [/URL]المنزل*

*اجمل نوافير منعشة لحديقة المنزل الخارجية , [URL="http://www.almsdar.net/vb/t33620/"]تصاميم [/URL]اكثر من رائع تمتع باختيارك تصميم النافورة الخاص لمنزلك *


*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

​


----------



## aati badri (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> جميله جدا لكن ما هي فكره العمل انا شايف ان داخل المياه تقريبا ماسوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





[/[size=5 قال:


> كل ما تتكرم به جميل يا أستاذنا جزاكم الله خيرا
> و لكن كيفية التعليق ووصول الماء عايزة شرح [/size] quote]
> 
> لا أدري ولكن دعونا نفكر سويا
> ولا يحتاج ان اقول او اردد ان زيارتكما هي الشرف بعينه


----------



## mohd69 (10 أبريل 2017)

very nice :77:


----------

